# Help me understand this West Slope vs. Front Range stuff



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

In the interest of livening things up, and hopefully not flare too many passions, here's my take of this West Slope vs. Front Range resentment you occaisionally see. I am a Front Ranger trying to understand this stuff. 

A lot of Front Range people are there because of jobs. Since we kayak, we like the outdoors and we'd probably want to live in a neater place, but the jobs lock us down. Many of these jobs are a bit of pain and the cost of living is a bit high, but its generally an OK trade off. Yea, the density of people and the traffic is a bit much, but Colorado is a great place and you can be some place nice to enjoy the outdoors with a bit of effort. It's a free country so no problems. Yea, the Front Range soaks up some water, but the urban areas soak up less than the east slope farmers and the people would soak up the water whether they lived in Denver or Grand Junction. 

The West Slope people like living away from masses of people and many have chosen to deliberately live away from urban areas. Perhaps they could make more money in an urban area, but the West Slope offers more quality of life. Some of these people can't stand the density of urban areas. Perhaps some of these people want a simpler life. The outdoors are important and they don't want them spoiled. They feel nervous when development encroaches on them because it threatens how they want to live. And, they don't want the urban areas to impact them very much. Tourists are a love them/hate them relationship since a lot of West Slope economy is based on them yet they can encroach on the way of life. 

Front Rangers probably have more stress in their life and don't feel as close to their fellow man--rules should help organize things. West Slopers have a closer connection to their fellow man and think common sense and just being courteous will organize things fine.


----------



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

But it all really boils down to west slopers tend to be more inbread due to the shortage of women.. :twisted:


----------



## Surfpimp (Aug 12, 2004)

Basil you are a tool. Frontrangers Suck! :evil:


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

who sucks more, the frontranger that moves to your quaint mountain town or the one who visits on the weekends?

Who sucks more, east coasters or californians?

blah


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I think there are some jobs up here, especially in more tourist dense places, but the cost of living is really what kills us mountain/west slope people.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

going back to cali, cali, cali- even B.I.G loved the west coast


front rangers suck but so does surfpimp....so i'm torn.........



-aaron 


p.s. your reading too much into it.............


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

As I sit here trying to think up something smart, witty and funny. I come to sad realization that I am not any of thee above. But any whoo a six pack of Fat Tire(a front range brew) to the first west sloper that can keep up with me on teleskis. sj


----------



## conservative boater (Jan 2, 2006)

The fact is, I don't know who sucks worse; front rangers, or western slopers. But I can definatively answer one questions in this thread. Californians suck worse than East Coasters.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Someone help me understand this M-Wave thing...

P.S. I'd like to improve Gore Rapid - does anyone know a good source for info on modifying rapids?


----------



## matty1971 (Aug 1, 2004)

Man, this site has not changed a bit. Who the fuck cares! About the FR, Cali, or WS that is.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Geez. Y'all sound like a bunch of bored boaters looking for something to waste their time on, waiting for the rivers to thaw...


----------



## matty1971 (Aug 1, 2004)

Nope. Skiing is to good to be bored!


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I have a confession.

I am a former East coaster who is a former Front Ranger and now a West Sloper. I am being driven farther away from people (been thinking about BC lateley).

I have no job to speak of, not much money left - but won't go back.

Why you ask. I dunno.

d


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

chin up, bro, there's always the porn industry...the toughest job you'll ever love


----------



## Western Slope WaterMan (Mar 18, 2004)

easy on the western slopers...we like our space and don't want any damn californians moving in and acting like they own the place. We just see the front range as wannabees.


----------



## PhilBob (Jun 30, 2005)

Its kind of like this:

Frontrangers are a bunch of city slickers. 
Westslopers are a bunch of ********. 

You ever see city slickers and ******** get along?


----------



## LoopDog (Apr 13, 2004)

Caspian, why do you have to bring up old shit? To bring you up to speed, the M-wave is what happens on your Momma's tummy when I'm riding it frontside. 
Why the hell would you want to modify Gore rapid? Go make us a playpark down at the Pumphouse takeout instead!


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

sar·casm, n.

1. A cutting, often ironic remark
2. A form of wit that is marked by the use of sarcastic language


----------



## Ken C (Oct 21, 2003)

*Timing*

It is interesting that I saw this thread this morning. My wife ad I were laughing about this last night. I was once a front ranger and am now an extreme west sloper, living at a Utah ski area. When I met my wife she was an instructor up in Breckinridge, and I was a front ranger. When I talk to this, I'm speaking in massive generalizations, so don't take it personal. 
Front Rangers are people who moved to Colorado for the lifestyle, and have a job that allows them to be able to travel to the mountains and enjoy the opportunities offered.
Western Slopers fall into multiple categories:
1: High school partiers who moved to the mountains to live at a resort, and consider themselves very hard core. Typically very heavy into substance and seeking a rep job, which they will never get. While they use the Ski or Kayak in a fashion better than most, they present in a fashion which prohibits marketing departments wanting them as their front man. So, they end up working for mountain taxi, citimarket or another similar spot, and loving their life, but living a subsistence existence that makes it tough for them to have a family, exists in mainstream society, etc. I'm frankly envious of these guy's. They are confortable living in conditions that I no longer am willing to. Their biggest worry is who they'll meet at the bar that night.

2.) Parties who have lived on the western slope for their whole life and have stable jobs at banks, etc, and are great and open to front rangers. They recognize their existence is dependent on the tourism pouring their way.

3.) People who are going there for a year or two for fun, and then are getting back to it somewhere else. 

I think the resentments that exists, exists everywhere. When I lived in Northern New Mexico we didn't like the Texans, In Wisconsin it's FIB's. When youre just getting by to live in a place, you validate your poverty by saying how stupid everyone else is who doesn't have what you have. 

Either way, we all get along pretty well on the river.

Peace,
Ken


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

What's a FIB?


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

Illinois is the middle word, I imagine you can figure out the rest.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

> When I lived in Northern New Mexico we didn't like the Texans


I didn't think anybody liked Texans!?

COUNT


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Double Post.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I've always thought of this issue as an age thing. :shock: Older boaters could care less what part of the state your from, cuss all's good when your on the river. I'll agree that only Texans like Texans. :lol:


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I agree with CaverDan. Its pretty seldom that us older folks give a crap about whether the person we're boating with is from the Front Range or them thar hills. After a while you realize that no matter where they're from, the spectrum ranges from real pricks to great folks. The key is to avoid the pricks and surround yourself with folks that have good attitudes.

Also, its not like the "city slickers" we meet here on the river are some kind of stereotypical Noo Joisey types. I've found that folks from the Northeastern concrete jungle I meet on the river, or slopes, are usually trying to get AWAY from that city slicker mentality. 

A person's attitude is what's most important. If you've got good attitude, it doesn't matter where you're from.

...unless you're from Texas.  

SYOTR,

--Andy


----------



## mccann (Mar 3, 2004)

nobody has been called a "doosh-bag" in this thread yet. i live in washington now, so you are all doosh-bags to me, regardless of what side of the slope you are on, and ESPECIALLY if you are from the 505. if you get tired of all that tasty pow, bring your drysuit up this way, dooshbags.


----------



## ihateboulder (Sep 26, 2005)

The only people that suck are from Boulder. I am a recruiter for the military now located in Grand Junction, the people up here are so much cooler than those hippies in Boulder. If it were up to me, I would quit blowin' up Iraq and start bombing Granolaville!
Grease, Glock, Micro-twat


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

That was a quik transfer. Hey isn't Athens a lib area in the SE. If your gonna go to the fishing hole at least do so in a competent manner. Or take your Junior High shit and go back down to the Mall and hang out :twisted: . sj


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey ihateboulder - why do you have something you hate as your identity here? You seem to spend a lot of energy thinking about those stinkin hippies and getting yourself worked up....

If you're in GJ also you can update your profile to reflect that. At least Athens has good college football. 

SYOTR,

--Andy


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Army recruiters...I've dealt with your kind of scum before. It's a good thing noses don't really grow when you lie. "sure, sure...any MOS you want.." "oh yeah, $20K signing bonus..." "nah, those rumors aren't true, you can get out when your time is up.."


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

You might notice the Upper Arkansas River Valley doesn't chime in on these silly debates. That is the quiet confidence that comes from being at the front of the pack. And before you point out that by virtue of me bothering to post anything at all that I have contridicted my prior statement...understand that I am not mature enough to resist the opportunity on this fine morning.


----------



## PhilBob (Jun 30, 2005)

heh yea, dont forget the "armpit of the west" where the Ark begins and runs out.


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

It kind of reminds me of junior high.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

why hasnt el flaco chimed in on this? you are a FR moved to WS moved back to FR and been a doosh-bag the whole time.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

> why hasnt el flaco chimed in on this? you are a FR moved to WS moved back to FR and been a doosh-bag the whole time.


This coming from a guy who's contemplating a move to Minnesota. Is that you in the back, Billy?


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

that guy has too much hair to be me


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Quaid. . . Quaid. . . open your mind. . . OPEN YOUR MIND. . . The front range rules. . . the front range rules. . . the front rang. . . . . see you at the pahrty Richter


----------



## wnccreeker (Apr 23, 2007)

this has been dead for over a year... I'm curious, just how bored were you?


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

BastrdSonOfElvis said:


> chin up, bro, there's always the porn industry...the toughest job you'll ever love


Take it from me. After 5yrs. under the pseudonym "Juan Footer" the porn industry isn't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

I think everyone needs to pull the sticks out of their arses and live in the day! The water is running, the weather has turned, and we own boats. I don't care if you are FR, WS, ECoast, WCoast(well maybe), or a unedjumacated inbred from West Virgina because if you're on this forum odds are you love to boat and that's enough of a common thread for me!
Ps: And if you are bored it's probably due to lack of imagination! See you on the river


----------



## Waterpooch (Mar 15, 2005)

I am an east coaster transplanted here 6 years ago. I am not going back. Deal with it. The mountain lifestyle is too much fun.

As for you front range pussies. I've lived in the mountains for years doing the $10/hr thing. Live here long enough you find friends and get to know people. I now do the $30/hr thing.....Still live in the mountains......still paddle every day. front rangers just don't have the balls to live poor for a while to get what they want.

That is the difference, Front rangers have no BALLS.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

So let me make sure I'm hearing you correctly. You're saying those front rangers have NO BALLS!?


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

It boils down to all the x-gang bangers turned kayakers in the sport. Somethings just never change.... Since showing your bling does not work while in a kayak and all, some of the comforts of the former life have to surface. I am sure that pretty soon we are going to see some fool with a baskeball jersey pulled over his life jacket. After that kayak helmets with flat bills on them, nose plugs with a set of grills attatched. People with a whole new language ending phrases with "ayak" istead of "izzle".

Oh man where is our sport headed?

I am now known as Bee ROe... instead of ben rodda


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

Fo shayak my nayak!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*dredging the dregs*

I think we're seeing the unintended consequences of the "similar threads" box which will dredge up any old threads that happen to have similar titles as what you're viewing at the time. .....no matter how much that really stupid old thread should've been left in digital oblivion.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Just needed a good excuse for a "Total Recall" movie quote. Hopefully we all got a good laugh.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Waterpooch said:


> I am an east coaster transplanted here 6 years ago. I am not going back. Deal with it. The mountain lifestyle is too much fun.
> 
> That is the difference, Front rangers have no BALLS.


Aw snap, sounds like one of the OG Summit County Stuntaz


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

West Slope 4 life mofayak!


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

that freaking picture is too funny.... whats the story?

bee roe


----------



## wnccreeker (Apr 23, 2007)

I mean, I guess I could have gone to mesa state or fort lewis college instead of CU for better boating, but then again there are community colleges that are just as good, and cost a lot less.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

ihateboulder said:


> The only people that suck are from Boulder. I am a recruiter for the military now located in Grand Junction, the people up here are so much cooler than those hippies in Boulder. If it were up to me, I would quit blowin' up Iraq and start bombing Granolaville!
> Grease, Glock, Micro-twat



Kill me now I am ready:


----------



## bkp (Mar 19, 2006)

Now lets not have this thread turn into sectarian violence. 

Personally I am Switzerland...I have learned that no matter who you are talking about, every damn grouping of boaters, bikers, skiers, runners, boarders, or any other ethnic group have their share of doooshbags! 

I think that it is the folks from Hoe-klahoma that we need to worry about. You just can't scare those folks away. Hell, they just hang out in trailer parks and dare tornados to come and kick their asses. That is some tough sh*t!


----------



## VI- (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm about sick of hearing this "psuedo-nationalistic/side-of-the-divide" drivel. I'm originally from Colorado Springs. However, I now call Basalt home. I don't consider myself a Front Ranger or a West Sider. I do however consider myself proud to be one of the few native Coloradoans in this ever-expanding populace. I know, I know, thinking this way sends me back to the beginning. That is to say, I'm claiming some kind of state-ist superiority. That's not the case @ all. I've lived in other parts of the country. Some w/ more whitewater than this state can contend with, namely Washington state and California. Nevertheless, I keep coming back to Colorado because it's familiar and beautiful. The whole West Side vs. the Front Range issue is simply juvenile posturing.


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ihateboulder*  
_The only people that suck are from Boulder. I am a recruiter for the military now located in Grand Junction, the people up here are so much cooler than those hippies in Boulder. If it were up to me, I would quit blowin' up Iraq and start bombing Granolaville!
Grease, Glock, Micro-twat_

Thats mean dude.
I have a lot of friends from Boulder in Iraq right now and have lost a few of them too. 

Your just jealous because you can't afford granola on your military salary.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

benrodda said:


> that freaking picture is too funny.... whats the story?
> 
> bee roe


 
B-Real, your not familiar wit da internet phenomenon known as the icy hot stuntaz. These guys is hot fire:

http://www.icyhotstunta.com/

As for guys styling basketball jerseys over their PFD's....direct your eyes to page 299 of the New Testament. Maybe Evan can shed some light on this photo subject.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

benrodda said:


> After that kayak helmets with flat bills on them, nose plugs with a set of grills attatched.


 Already too late:


----------



## bmason (Mar 22, 2021)

.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Caspian said:


> Someone help me understand this M-Wave thing...
> 
> P.S. I'd like to improve Gore Rapid - does anyone know a good source for info on modifying rapids?


 Alfred Nobel does a fine job of it.


----------



## DMAX (May 29, 2021)

bmason said:


> .


I know man I know. You remember back in the day, like back in the day? Everything was lovely.


----------

